# Autodetección de características en Xorg [abierto]

## LinuxBlues

Cada día que la uso Gentoo me parece peor, estoy a punto de eliminarla del desktop, pero ¿puede alguien decirme por qué la nueva auto-detección de mmx 3dnow y sse en xorg-x11 hace que xorg-x11 se cross-compile con 3dnow para un pentium3m, si no dispone del mismo?

Por ejemplo, mesa incluye -DADD-3DNOW-ASM cuando se compila para un pentium3m con todos sus juegos de instrucciones (-mmmx -msse -mfpmath=sse) desde un athlon-xp, ¿puede alguien sacarme de mi desengaño o es mejor que deje de usar definitivamente Gentoo?

Creo que lo mejor será lo segundo, esto ha terminado por defraudarme definitivamente.Last edited by LinuxBlues on Tue Jul 18, 2006 9:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LinuxBlues

Pido disculpas, esto ha sido lo que me ha llevado al colmo, he desinstalado Gentoo definitivamente, no es necesario que respondais...

----------

## pacho2

¿para qué abres estos hilos? ¿para resolver el problema o para criticar por criticar?

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿para qué abres estos hilos? ¿para resolver el problema o para criticar por criticar?

 

Me gustaría saber por lo que ocurre... sólo por eso.

Editado: de hecho, pienso que una distribución tan madura como Gentoo no debería tener bugs tan (llamémoslos) estúpidos, croos-compilar debe hacer caso a las CFLAGS, pero no te preocupes, he abandonado Gentoo definitivamente...

----------

## zorth

hola linuxblues.

yo llevo sin actualizar mi gentoo desde hace medio año,,,, mas o menos.

hice hace 2 semanas un emerge sync y flipaba con los paquetes bloqueados. bueno, hay tantos, tantisimos cambios que lo mismo, sigo sin actualizarla hasta el año que viene xD

aunque mi nivel no llega al vuestro, te hago una pregunta: que distro piensas usar en lugar de Gentoo? A mi, hasta la fecha y tras 3 años, es la unica que tengo puesta en mis dos pcs... ahora, me dejas con una duda. para mi gentoo ha sido como una novia formal con la que uno se platea una larga vida en comun...

en fin, solo queria preguntarte, que alternativas has estudiado como viables a gentoo.

saludos y suerte linuxblues.

----------

## pacho2

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hola linuxblues.
> 
> yo llevo sin actualizar mi gentoo desde hace medio año,,,, mas o menos.
> 
> hice hace 2 semanas un emerge sync y flipaba con los paquetes bloqueados. bueno, hay tantos, tantisimos cambios que lo mismo, sigo sin actualizarla hasta el año que viene xD
> ...

 

Lo mejor es que hagas un backup del sistema, seguido de un emerge --sync y un regenworld. Luego analizaría los bloqueos (aqui te ayudamos  :Wink:  ). Yo he llegado a actualizar un gentoo para amd64 instalado 10 meses antes y lo tengo funcionando perfectamente  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *zorth wrote:*   

> en fin, solo queria preguntarte, que alternativas has estudiado como viables a gentoo.

 

Pues la verdad es que con FreeBSD he tenido muy mala suerte, nunca he obtenido soporte completo para mi hardware con los kernels BSD, pero su sistema de ports en el que se basa potage, es algo que me ha gustado mucho. ArchLinux lo tiene y puedes opcionalmente obtener los binarios para i686 o bien compilarlos.

Tengo un portátil que es una herramienta de trabajo, sencillamente, pero que no puede permitirse el más mínimo downtime, le compré Red Hat Enterprise Linux WS y estoy muy contento con él. Dejé particiones adicionales en las que me ha dado por restaurar Gentoo, pero me encuentro con el fallo garrafal de que la auto-detección del procesador incluye ensamblador que sé que no voy a poder utilizar en el portátil, si lo compilo desde el desktop.

En el desktop tengo CentOS (no podía permitirme por el momento comprar dos RHEL, aunque es cuestión de tiempo que se lo termine sacando a la empresa), ArchLinux y Gentoo, pero esto me ha enfadado. ¿Quizá sea el nuevo xorg-x11 o mesa los que no se puedan cross-compilar?, ¿por qué con gentoo no puedo cross-compilar? y no es realmente compilación cruzada: ambas máquinas son i686, pero con distintos juegos de instrucciones y eso es lo que las va a hacer ¿incompatibles? La burrada es tremenda. Admito que había perdido la paciencia con Gentoo, por todo el tiempo que requiere, no sólo para compilar sino para configurar, pero esto ha sido un gran inconveniente, es como si desde un ppc metiese altivec a xorg-x11 para un i686, puede ser un bug de xorg-x11 y de sus rutinas de auto-detección o quizá no haya tenido la paciencia para detenerme a tratar de eliminarlo, pero la verdad es que me siento defraudado por Gentoo, quizá zorth deba abandonarla una buena temporada para ver las cosas más claras, pero por el momento, esas son mis alternativas: quizá empiece a usar los Ports de BSD incorporados en ArchLinux para tener otra Gentoo, pero por el momento no me llama la atención...

zorth con respecto a lo que dices del nivel, pienso que no llevas razón, por lo menos en lo que a mí respecta: mi nivel es realmente bajo, como Ferdy ha demostrado, en muchas cosas; básicamente porque no soy informático y porque haber utilizado Linux desde la versión 0.99 ha terminado, con el tiempo, haciéndome perder todo el interés por seguir aprendiendo cosas acerca del núcleo. C'est la vie...

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En el desktop tengo CentOS (no podía permitirme por el momento comprar dos RHEL, aunque es cuestión de tiempo que se lo termine sacando a la empresa), ArchLinux y Gentoo
> 
> 

 

Podrías probar con mandriva, es gratuita y así no tendrás que poner la mano en tu empresa  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Podrías probar con mandriva, es gratuita y así no tendrás que poner la mano en tu empresa

 

¿Mandriva? Pues la verdad es que nunca la he probado, y la razón es muy simple: el código compilado para i586 es particularmente lento en los athlon. En windows XP, aunque afortunadamente ya no lo uso, lo primero que hicieron fue cambiar el processor.sys debido a ello, para que veas, y yo soy un consumidor de AMD casi desde que existe, también tengo comprados algunos INTELs desde hace más de 13 años y me duran hasta hoy, todo hay que decirlo.

pacho2, ya que te veo un consumidor habitual de mandriva, ¿has usado la versión que requiere pagar?, ¿podrías comparar su servicio técnico con el de Red-Hat? Sería de agradecer.

Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *pacho2 wrote:*   Podrías probar con mandriva, es gratuita y así no tendrás que poner la mano en tu empresa 
> 
> ¿Mandriva? Pues la verdad es que nunca la he probado, y la razón es muy simple: el código compilado para i586 es particularmente lento en los athlon. En windows XP, aunque afortunadamente ya no lo uso, lo primero que hicieron fue cambiar el processor.sys debido a ello, para que veas, y yo soy un consumidor de AMD casi desde que existe, también tengo comprados algunos INTELs desde hace más de 13 años y me duran hasta hoy, todo hay que decirlo.
> 
> pacho2, ya que te veo un consumidor habitual de mandriva, ¿has usado la versión que requiere pagar?, ¿podrías comparar su servicio técnico con el de Red-Hat? Sería de agradecer.
> ...

 

Pero, ¿has probado con ella? Yo no he oido a nadie quejarse del rendimiendo de mandriva 2006 en los Athlon XP. No consumo su servicio  técnico de pago, uso la versión Free, aunque si intento ayudar en los foros (blogdrake.net, que, por cierto, ahora somos foros oficiales del club  :Wink:  ). Si quieres pásate por allí que sí que hay mucha gente que ha usado su servicio.

Saludos

----------

## zorth

hola.

yo empece con una mandrake 8.0 alla a finales del 2001 comienzos del 2002. probe red hat valhalla y shrike si no recuerdo mal, probe suse, debian libranet.... y estaba aburrido, asqueado y amargado. gentoo para mi fue lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida con un ordenador  :Smile: 

lo adoro y le quiero mas que a mi novia... no tengo novia por eso xDD

hace unos meses usando vmware instale la mandriva 10 y.. bueno, no esta mal... pero... no se.

viendo los cambios radicales de xorg y la de paquetes bloqueados a los que me enfrento, tengo muy claro que usare partimage desde knoppix para hacerme unas imagenes de las particiones y, sigo creyendo, que dentro de medio año, a la espera que xorg madure mas, espero ir bien en esta suposicion, lo mismo actualizo. hoy por hoy, todo me funciona perfectamente como para liarme con quebraderos de cabeza cuando leo tantos problemas con la actual version de xorg.

el celeron700 copermine que tengo con mldonkey.... ese como no tiene xorg y para lo que lo uso.... se queda como esta amen de los siglos por ahora xD.

espero linuxblues, que tengas suerte repito en lo que hagas al final. y si mandriva te convence pasate por aqui y comentalo. yo suelo leer de vez en cuando este foro  :Smile: 

saludos nuevamente.

----------

## pacho2

 *zorth wrote:*   

> hola.
> 
> yo empece con una mandrake 8.0 alla a finales del 2001 comienzos del 2002. probe red hat valhalla y shrike si no recuerdo mal, probe suse, debian libranet.... y estaba aburrido, asqueado y amargado. gentoo para mi fue lo mejor que me ha pasado en la vida con un ordenador 
> 
> lo adoro y le quiero mas que a mi novia... no tengo novia por eso xDD
> ...

 

Si tienes tiempo haz el backup e intenta actualizar, piensa que segun pasa el tiempo hay más riesgo  :Wink: 

Como ya he dicho, yo no tuve mayores problemas a pesar de que mi maquina estaba con un gentoo algo anticuado  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## dmery

Saludos a todos,

Muchos amigos del Cern utilizan Scientific Linux, el cual esta basado en RHEL, pero libre, ademas los desarrolladores y el matenimiento lo realizan miembros del CERN, FERMILAB y varias Universidades de Europa y USA. Tiene bastante software de uso en investigacion y cientifico, ademas por lo que se es muy estable. Creo que es una opcion al RHEL del tipo Centos, por cierto su comunidad es excelente.

Salu2

Daniel Mery  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pacho2

 *dmery wrote:*   

> Saludos a todos,
> 
> Muchos amigos del Cern utilizan Scientific Linux, el cual esta basado en RHEL, pero libre, ademas los desarrolladores y el matenimiento lo realizan miembros del CERN, FERMILAB y varias Universidades de Europa y USA. Tiene bastante software de uso en investigacion y cientifico, ademas por lo que se es muy estable. Creo que es una opcion al RHEL del tipo Centos, por cierto su comunidad es excelente.
> 
> Salu2
> ...

 

Pero un ejemplo de ese soporte es cuando les entraron y cambiaron el daemon de SSH por otro que conservaba las passwords y los que lo soportaban ni se enteraron (pagaban a RedHat por ese mantenimiento  :Wink:  )

Saludos

----------

